# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  В 2020 с драйвом! год Мышки, Крысы.

## Уралочка

*Деловая колбаса или в 2020 с драйвом! год Мышки, Крысы.*

*Популярность этой штучки зашкаливает.

ТОЛЬКО студийки и смех на весь вечер.*  :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt: 
*
Демо ролик обрезан да неузнаваемости, поэтому.... если что то не ясно - покупайте и ИГРАЙТЕ*  :Yes4:  :Grin: 




СТОИМОСТЬ КОМПЛЕКТА,  в который входят студийные записи, текст и ВИДЕО.- *800Р.*

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------

